

2 is greater than 1 - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/06/10/2-1/

======
messel
Extends beyond 2 of course. Mostly startup/entrepreneur centric view, but
applies to any large scale project/design work. Additional observers refine
knowledge of our collective state of awareness.

